# black spots



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

HELP! my aponogeton ulvaceus has black spots and streaks by the base of older leavs and all over newer leaves any word on this disease would be apeciated


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Probably not a disease. More likely a nutrient deficiency. Are you using any ferts?


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

no, but i have many other aponogetons flourishing in the same tank


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

You could be giving it too much light. My friend has a few of those, he only gives them 9 hours of light a day, and they've lived about 8 months


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

interesting because wouldn't the other ulvaceus do the same thing?


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

possibly to high tempurture im running 84 to 86 0f


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

by the way the other ulvaceus has been affected too


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm still betting on a nutrient imbalance.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

trim the leaves off, up your CO2 and your PO4 to about 5-10ppm. Just be sure to keep trimming off the affected leaves. The source is a light/CO2/nutrient imbalance. Once that's corrected them it will go away.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

the horrible black spot problem is back again and ive tried everything help!!!


----------

